# Breeding with goat out of rut?



## banda (Sep 12, 2012)

I have 2 does out of 5 left to breed to our Alpine buck. One came in heat yesterday and the buck wasn't really into her like he was with the others back in October. He knew she was in heat but didn't flap his tongue or paw and grunt at her. He mounted her but I don't know if he did his thing. Is there a way to know and will a buck out of rut still breed?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would think a male would be interested no matter what but who knows.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Man is a man, buck is a buck? LOL. We were able to breed some of our does before the bucks were in true rut. Just watch for the doe to arch her back indicating sealing the deal.


----------



## banda (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok thank you. Just curious though, if a buck can breed at any time, why does he have a rutting period?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I think the does are more the issue because not all breeds will go into heat year round.

Take a look at this - http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/goats/Resources/GoatArticles/Factsheets/OutOfSeasonFactSheet.pdf


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am not sure where you are located but most all breeds should still be in rutt. With seasonal breeders the does generally only cycle during the rutt portion of the year. I think if you had non seasonal breeders that a buck would still be interested if you brought a nonseasonal doe who was in heat around. I only have year round breeders so dont know for sure but that is my thoughts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As long as the buck and the doe are willing, even if he isn't peeing on himself, with stinky stains, it can happen. Although the stink of the buck, turns the Doe on more, so she will stand for him.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

banda said:


> Ok thank you. Just curious though, if a buck can breed at any time, why does he have a rutting period?


The rutting period coincides with the highest fertility of the does, usually. Just an added layer of insurance that the species is highly driven to continue (not that goats usually have a problem with THAT, lol). They are always happy to do their job, but being in rut just makes sure that they have the drive to really pursue it when it will do the most good.


----------



## banda (Sep 12, 2012)

Kristi, thank you for that article. I think I understand now. Like Warpony expressed, it is kind of insurance for the doe. I enjoy an article like that. I have bought 2 goat books. And neither of them are really very good. Stories guide to Dairy Goats and Raising Dairy Goats the Modern Way. Any book with more detail of the whys and how to's of goats would be great.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I was sadly disappointed in the storeys guide to meat goats... Wasted my $20 lol. But it says most breeds can breed year round regardless of rut, just won't be as aggressively


----------



## banda (Sep 12, 2012)

I agree, such a waste of $20.00. I bought Storey's guide to chickens and really liked it, but the one on goats was very disappointing. My goats actually came into heat and the buck (even though he is going out of rut) did do his thing. I wanted to wait until Feb. but I was afraid the does wouldn't go into heat again. I called our local extension office and asked someone there, she didn't know and said she had to call someone to find out. Later I got a call back from her and she was told Feb. was a really good month for Alpine goats to breed. But from everything I have read, I had to many doubts to take a chance.


----------

